# Supplements you take?



## WakefieldMatt (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wondering what the natty guys on here take for supplements?

BCAA's

Creatine

Protein

Glutamine

Jointcare

Pre-workout

Reckon i'm missing anything?


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi only other things i take are multi vitamin and fish oils. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

When you say protein mate do you mean whey?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Whey Protein, Omega 3, Glucosamine Sulphate, BCAAs, Multi-Vit, Zinc, occasionally use Digestimax from MyProtein and i've loved ZMA in the past.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I take

zma

hydro whey

omega 3

vit c

vit d

saw plameto

celery seed extract

bcaa

eaa

hgh night

machine man combo "vit pack"

l-carnatine

green tea

steroil complex

hmb

glutamine

intra wokout eaa's

pre workout bcaa's

athreo free " glucosomine"

dandelion root

CO-Q10

Vit E


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

only food and whey lol!!

gonna get some vits and creatine soon though!


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Budget atm so just creatine.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> only food and whey lol!!
> 
> gonna get some vits and creatine soon though!


In addition to food you have food...


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bish83 said:


> In addition to food you have food...


u dont say.. :laugh: but yh, cant afford other supps atm :/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Varies but currently.

Quercetin

Bromelain

Montmorency cherry

Celery seed

Burdock

Nettle root

Vic c

Vit d3/k2

Garlic

Sea kelp

Glucosamine, msm, chondroitin

Reflex nextgen

Omega 3

Aspirin


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Whey/Casein

Creatine when bulking


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mainly eat a very protein & carb rich diet, but use Whey Isolate before and after training.

I choose Isolate, because I found consentrate gave me stomach problems. The Iso stuff is a bit more expensive, but seems more compatable.

Tried Creatine, but got the shakes! Alas.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Food with water/tea.

My flatmate is obsessed with supplements though - I don't quite understand it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

all of them


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Occasionally some whey


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Whey

Creatine

Vit c

That reminds me I need to get more of all


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Started with:

Whey Protein

Casein Protein

Dextrose

Creatine

Multi-Vitamins

Fish Oil

ZMA

Now I just use Whey and sometimes Casein


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Creatine

whey protein

multi vit

omega 3

b1 inj

b12 inj

milk thistle

digestive enzymes

I do not use any pre work out pick me ups..I tried them and they just gave me the shakes all day ..


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Whey protein, multivitamins and fish oil caps


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Protein

Glutamine

Taurine or Creatine

Green Tea Extract


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I use nothing other than my regular foods.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Whey, essential amino acids, fish oils, multi vitamins, zma

Vitamin C for when I've carbed up too much

Oh and eca for that morning work out


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm a natty and I only take 3 supplements which are

Test prop

Tri test 400

Deca


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

whey

creatine

zinc (with copper)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Orang traid multi vit

Vit d

Vit c

Whey (reflex instant ATM)

Hydro whey

Crea

L glut

Pepto pro/bcaa

Vit b complex

Whilst diet

Whilst bulking add Malto/carb powder of some sort etc


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

whey protein

vit c

and a good diet


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Whey

Total Protein

BCAA

Instant oats

Multivits

Omega-3

Caffeine pills (rarely, as I get a hard time sleeping)

And then Super Cissus & Glucosamine for an injury.

I've tried a lot of different things to see what's working on me, so I have some other stuff at home too which I barely touch.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

None... and if i did use them there wouldnt be much difference whatsoever. If i was super rich i probably would take them all but im not and there not worth what you pay.. somtimes ill buy some whey and some creatine but only maybe once every 2 months or so... I like to keep it simple. Train hard and lots of food!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tried Creatine once but had to stop - got too big.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

ON opti men multi vit (essential)

Whey (essential)

Creatine

Cellucor C4


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Whey protein, bcaas, fish oils, zma, vitamins, l glutamine, liv52


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Is creatine essential?


----------

